# New betta, haven't seen him eat?



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

So I brought home a Betta last night(my first in many years), and I haven't seen him eat his pellets yet. He's swimming around fine, flaring at his reflection, but I don't know when to worry. I don't know what brand of pellets he was eating at the store I got him from, is it common for bettas to be picky with pellets? Should I get him a variety? Im scared he's not going to eat and Ill lose him :C
Any help is appreciated! Its been so long since Ive had a Betta, and Ive never had this problem before! Attached is a picture of the little culprit, Ferdinand.


----------



## Devyn (Oct 4, 2015)

They might have been giving him flake food and hes being picky now because that's what he was used to XD


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

Devyn said:


> They might have been giving him flake food and hes being picky now because that's what he was used to XD


Thanks for the response! Should I be worried? will he eventually eat, or should I offer him flakes or another brand?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Many times new Betta (or other fish) don't eat for a week or more because they are stressed. This can be caused by going from a relatively small space to one that is larger or even a change in water parameters.

If he's been fed a different brand of food or flakes, freeze dried or frozen he might not recognize what you offer as food. Offer him a pellet and if he doesn't eat it remove the pellet using a turkey baster. Do this a couple of times per day. He will eventually eat.


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome, and the info! I'll try a couple different brands, see what he likes! As for removing the food, how long do you wait? Will they eat it pretty quick if they're going to eat it at all, or should I wait an hour to see if he decides he wants it?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Maddykip said:


> Thanks for the welcome, and the info! I'll try a couple different brands, see what he likes! As for removing the food, how long do you wait? Will they eat it pretty quick if they're going to eat it at all, or should I wait an hour to see if he decides he wants it?


You're very much welcome!

Give him a minute or two but no longer.


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You're very much welcome!
> 
> Give him a minute or two but no longer.


Awesome! Tomorrow is my day off, I'll get him some new food and I'll do a water change as well. Hopefully he'll feel a little better and more inclined to eat for me!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What are you feeding him? If it's Omega One or New Life Spectrum pellets you don't really need to change. If you aren't feeding one of those two look for a pellet that has whole fish as the first ingredient; not fish meal.


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What are you feeding him? If it's Omega One or New Life Spectrum pellets you don't really need to change. If you aren't feeding one of those two look for a pellet that has whole fish as the first ingredient; not fish meal.


I'm embarrassed to admit, when I got him I just bought what food they had. It's some random brand and the first ingredient (now that I looked) is wheat meal 😭
I'll be buying some omega one tonight on my way home 😱


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

*Fishy will take his time*

it takes a good period of time for a betta to starve, if. a betta isn't interested the day or two after taking him home he's probably just agusting to his new tank. Be patiant and moniter him for happy exploring . If you continue to worry or if he shows discomfort, look at his tummy. bettas get easiley constipated. If it's large he might be trying to pass. Give him a little tiny portian of a mashed pea (no skin) and that will help him. 

I usually skip a day of the week to do a feeding just to allow him to get everything through his system.
Otherwise I spol him with frozen brine shrimp. 
Good luck, a varried diet is great for betta. think about frozen brine shrimp if your really worried later on my betta and I had this exact problem but he would eat everything I had and spit it right out even the blood worms!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got a new boy yesterday  I will usually look at a new betta and see if he's eaten his fill for the day at the store before buying - in Babadook's case his tummy was huge. I decided he didn't need anything until this morning, and sure enough the little guy pooped a few marbles in the night. When I have a new fish it's just a matter of watching them - I usually forgo feeding for a few days, but if they have a good appetite I give them a few pellets. Babs has eaten this morning but he's still getting used to his newfound freedom.


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys! Im just going to watch him then, offer him some other stuff. Im an RVT so Im used to things like cats not being able to go 48 hours without eating so I was freaking out haha! I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to the forums.
One thing I'd mention is to skip the mashed peas if he's bloated. Peas are not the best for carnivores (like these little insectivores), there are much better options like daphina or mysis shrimp, but we can discuss that if he is bloated. Other than that, just give him some time.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maddykip (Jan 6, 2017)

Veloran said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forums.
> One thing I'd mention is to skip the mashed peas if he's bloated. Peas are not the best for carnivores (like these little insectivores), there are much better options like daphina or mysis shrimp, but we can discuss that if he is bloated. Other than that, just give him some time.
> Let us know how it goes.


I don't think he's bloated, I looked up pictures of bloated bettas and he doesn't really look like what I saw on there, so that makes me happy! He wasn't a fan of the omega one pellets, though, so Im going to offer him some omega one flakes as soon as I can make it to the store. Hopefully he's just more of a flake man than a pellet man lol! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had fish go weeks to a month without eating after I first bring them home. Heck Thor, my Armageddon VT still isn't eating regularly and I've had him 9 months. 

I prefer feeding pellets as I've had issues with bloat while feeding flakes so imo I would stick to the pellets. He will eat when he's hungry enough and after he's settled in. It might just take a little while. My girl Sen decided she wasn't going to eat for a month until I got her a new tank. 

These guys are good at scaring the bajeezus out of us. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## evota (Jan 23, 2017)

It's funny I found this so quickly. I was also concerned with my new boy not eating. Today though he ate half a blood worm. First few days he wouldn't even touch those, and I tried pellets for 3 days now still no interest in those. Hope that changes soon.


----------

